# What would you have bid.



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I have already put my bid in and now just waiting to hear.

You have close to 12 acres of plowable surface.

You have close to .60 acres of sidewalks.

The place is open 7 days a week, but the stores in it close down between 7pm and 11pm -(depends of the store.)

So what would you bid?

And what you put in here for equipment?

My thoughts were a loader with a 12 foot push box and 3 trucks and a 6 man sidewalk crew.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Are you anticipating it to take around 3-4 hours with that amount of equipment? Hard to see how may obsticles there are


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Are you anticipating it to take around 3-4 hours with that amount of equipment? Hard to see how may obsticles there are


I was figuring around 4 hours for a 3-4 inch storm, it is mostly wide open but there is always a lot of cars so I added in about 2 hours for clean up after they are closed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Unless I'm not seeing something on my phone.......

Loader and skid and maybe one pick up truck.

One crew of three on walks.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Unless I'm not seeing something on my phone.......
> 
> Loader and skid and maybe one pick up truck.
> 
> One crew of three on walks.


I have my skid at another site for the winter.

So add in one plow truck for no skid steer and the 3rd truck is to help move things along plus sand afterwards.

You may be right with the 3 man crew on sidewalks, sidewalks are not my strong point.

So what would you have bid for a seasonal rate?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I have already put my bid in and now just waiting to hear.
> You have close to 12 acres of plowable surface.
> You have close to .60 acres of sidewalks.
> The place is open 7 days a week, but the stores in it close down between 7pm and 11pm -(depends of the store.)
> ...


I forgot to add this, homer moment.

It's for a seasonal rate, not per storm. 
So plowing, sidewalks and salting.
sorry.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

So for the amount of stuff you are using I would have based my price off of $3280 per push for 2-4 inches. No salt that's just the equipment and shovelers. That being said my lots are all 1-2 acre lots so I'm not familiar with tweaking the numbers to fit a site as it gets bigger. That's just straight up amount of time it would take times my current prices.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

4 man sidewalk crew said equipment, $3145.00. being that your pretty much open you state, How bad I want the job, How far is the job from me etc. you know, I may shave some of that. It's a little on the high side for this area. Of course no salt service.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> So for the amount of stuff you are using I would have based my price off of $3280 per push for 2-4 inches. No salt that's just the equipment and shovelers. That being said my lots are all 1-2 acre lots so I'm not familiar with tweaking the numbers to fit a site as it gets bigger. That's just straight up amount of time it would take times my current prices.


LoL I remember stating to you are pricing seemed similar in some other threads. :waving:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I forgot to add this, homer moment.
> 
> It's for a seasonal rate, not per storm.
> So plowing, sidewalks and salting.
> sorry.


We base our seasonal for 25 events with 8 to 10 Salt only trips.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> LoL I remember stating to you are pricing seemed similar in some other threads. :waving:


Yes I remember you saying that. Within $135 of each other on a lot that size it would probably just come down to who the customer would rather have a beer with at the end of the day Thumbs Up it would probably be one of you guys as I'm pretty boring.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

QUOTE="FredG, post: 2154332, member: 64665"]We base our seasonal for 25 events with 8 to 10 Salt only trips.[/QUOTE]

so roughly around 100k.

interesting, still waiting to hear, one of the worst aspects of this business.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MSsnowplowing said:


> QUOTE="FredG, post: 2154332, member: 64665"]We base our seasonal for 25 events with 8 to 10 Salt only trips.


so roughly around 100k.

interesting, still waiting to hear, one of the worst aspects of this business.[/QUOTE]
What # did you submit?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

FredG said:


> so roughly around 100k.
> 
> interesting, still waiting to hear, one of the worst aspects of this business.


What # did you submit?[/QUOTE]

Well I know that the previous company was getting around 200k for it. 
So I did not bid more than 200k.
Other than that, it's still out there, so prefer not to talk numbers till it's settled.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> So for the amount of stuff you are using I would have based my price off of $3280 per push for 2-4 inches. No salt that's just the equipment and shovelers. That being said my lots are all 1-2 acre lots so I'm not familiar with tweaking the numbers to fit a site as it gets bigger. That's just straight up amount of time it would take times my current prices.


Holy crap, I'm moving to Arizona.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap, I'm moving to Arizona.


Come on down! Real estate in my town is rediculous though as we are a major tourist, university, and ski town. You can rent a 1200 square foot house for around $1600 a month, or buy a 1,000 square foot house in the ghetto for $250,000.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap, I'm moving to Arizona.


It's not worth it.......
FWIW I'd be at $2400.00 per push plus salt 4ton per app


ktfbgb said:


> Come on down! Real estate in my town is rediculous though as we are a major tourist, university, and ski town. You can rent a 1200 square foot house for around $1600 a month, or buy a 1,000 square foot house in the ghetto for $250,000.


Property in part of Co are very similar and worst/higher in some areas like Boulder.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Property in part of Co are very similar and worst/higher in some areas like Boulder.[/QUOTE]

Housing is horrible everywhere I guess. At least if you want to live in the mountains. We got lucky and bought our place right after the housing market crashed. The market has recovered here and we are sitting pretty.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Property in part of Co are very similar and worst/higher in some areas like Boulder.


Housing is horrible everywhere I guess. At least if you want to live in the mountains. We got lucky and bought our place right after the housing market crashed. The market has recovered here and we are sitting pretty.[/QUOTE]

According to www.brown-noser.com this should be posted.....


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I was suckered :-(
Thought I was dealing directly with the management company but come to find out it was a middleman, some new national.
So I found out who owned it and who the real property manager was and sent them a email and called, but no reply back so I figure I lost this one, oh well gives me time to connect with the person in charge.
Then when whatever the contract is up, bid time.


----------

